# On The Hunt For A 2006 Pontiac GTO Blaupunkt Car CD Player.



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

*Just got back from the dealer today. They couldn’t fix my radio. Cost me $98.00 for them to tell me they couldn’t fix it. Just my dang luck. So now I am on the look out for a 2006 Pontiac GTO Blaupunkt Car Radio & CD Player.*


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe the dealer can't/wont fix it, but, is there a place that does refurbish them???? I know our old school radios get refurbished.....


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

*I could get a refurbished radio, but they wanted to much for them at the dealer today.
I don’t know of anyplace that works on them, lord I wished I did.*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Star said:


> *Just got back from the dealer today. They couldn’t fix my radio. Cost me $98.00 for them to tell me they couldn’t fix it. Just my dang luck. So now I am on the look out for a 2006 Pontiac GTO Blaupunkt Car Radio & CD Player.*


TV's stereo's and such are now throw away items. The cost now a days to repair often will exceed more than 1/2 the cost of replacing it. 

If it were me I'd be looking for a different stereo one that fills the entire area that looks OEM. I'd not put another one of these in. Mine works great but too many reported different issues with them.


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

GTO JUDGE said:


> TV's stereo's and such are now throw away items. The cost now a days to repair often will exceed more than 1/2 the cost of replacing it.
> 
> If it were me I'd be looking for a different stereo one that fills the entire area that looks OEM. I'd not put another one of these in. Mine works great but too many reported different issues with them.


*
I really wanted a factory stock radio. I don’t know of any other radio that would fill the whole area and still look good.*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Star said:


> *
> I really wanted a factory stock radio. I don’t know of any other radio that would fill the whole area and still look good.*


I'd rather put in a good aftermarket unit with a warranty then an original unit that was known for troubles. Drive to a local area stereo shop like American TV and see what they have. They will be able to tell you what fits. Like mentioned in your other thread be sure the new unit will work with your steering wheel controls.


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I'd rather put in a good aftermarket unit with a warranty then an original unit that was known for troubles. Drive to a local area stereo shop like American TV and see what they have. They will be able to tell you what fits. Like mentioned in your other thread be sure the new unit will work with your steering wheel controls.


*How much do you think a good aftermarket unit would cost and still have my steering wheel controls?*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I dunno, I would call someone like these guys. They should be able to fix you right up.
Car Selector


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I dunno, I would call someone like these guys. They should be able to fix you right up.
> Car Selector


*I am going to call them right now ... Thank you ... *


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

*I’m so confused … At the moment, I don’t know which way to go … A refurbished factory stock radio,
or a aftermarket radio. I’m afraid if I go with the aftermarket radio, it might lower the book value of my car. 
However, Crutchfield does have some pretty nice looking aftermarket radios*.:confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Star said:


> I really wanted a factory stock radio. I don’t know of any other radio that would fill the whole area and still look good.


I think my aftermarket radio looks better than the stock radio. I know it plays better and does more things. Like play mp3s, usb drives, etc.


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

J-Rod_Almighty said:


> I have a couple spare factory units. Pm me if you are interested


*I sent you a pm, not sure if you got it or not, cause my internet went down for about 5 minutes. I am interested.*


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

HP11 said:


> I think my aftermarket radio looks better than the stock radio. I know it plays better and does more things. Like play mp3s, usb drives, etc.
> 
> *May I ask if that is a Clarion radio? It really looks awesome. Did you install it yourself? I like how is doesn’t have any gaps … It sure looks as if it fills the whole area of the space nicely …
> 
> However by putting a aftermarket radio in the car, would that drop the value of the car? *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I deleted the post from Rod-Almighty. 
NO CIRCUMVENTING for sale rules. Doing so can get you BANNED.

BE LEERY purchasing on here from those with NO pictures or pricing. WE have guidelines to help cut potential fraud. 

20 POST MINIMUM.

EDIT: I banned him........ he's trying to sell different parts against forum policy. This is a NO NO..... He received the death sentence. He just joined this forum and was tagging his for sale parts to others posts. 

------------------- 

Sorry for the interjection.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

STAR....... Adding a quality radio will not lower book value. It's a premium stereo the box would be checked. 
Installing an upgraded stereo will not lower the value of the car. 

I'd only buy refurbished if they were cheaper than a comparable replacement NEW one to put in the car to dump it. You're better off installing a new one. The one HPP has looks niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Star said:


> May I ask if that is a Clarion radio? It really looks awesome. Did you install it yourself? I like how is doesn’t have any gaps … It sure looks as if it fills the whole area of the space nicely …


Yes. It's a Clarion DUZ385SAT. Not sure that they even make that model anymore. I did install it myself...fairly easy with the proper harness adapter and mounting kit. It also has an adapter that allows the steering wheel controls to work. The only thing you lose there is that the radio display will no longer show on the instrument panel as with the stock radio.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup, just get you a double DIN radio to go there. You just need a faceplate and an wiring adaptor to hook it up.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I recommend double din. Plays music and capabilities to hook up navigation and a rearview camera.


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah, I am not buying anything from anyone that i don't know anything about. I don't want to get scammed.

And yes HPP's radio does look really nice. I am still deciding on a aftermarket or stock radio.

Thank you everybody …


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I would just go to Crutchfield's site and find out what fits in the GTO. Pick what meets your needs and then go to Amazon and get it for cheaper.


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

*Also may I add I really like this gtoforum.com. It has been very accommodating. Thanks again for everybody's help.*arty:


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Just get an aftermarket double din. Verrryyy easy to install and you can keep your steering wheel controls with an adapter. I did it in my goat. I'll take a picture tomorrow for you. Has a 6.2" screen, plays DVDs, has USB, aux, all kinds of stuff. It wasn't too expensive and it looks great. It also has a detachable face to deter theft. If anything, it will improve the resale value.


----------



## Star (Mar 30, 2013)

Metallifan said:


> Just get an aftermarket double din. Verrryyy easy to install and you can keep your steering wheel controls with an adapter. I did it in my goat. I'll take a picture tomorrow for you. Has a 6.2" screen, plays DVDs, has USB, aux, all kinds of stuff. It wasn't too expensive and it looks great. It also has a detachable face to deter theft. If anything, it will improve the resale value.




Thank you Metallifan, but HP, already took pictures of his, so I have a pretty good ideal of what a aftermarket would look like now. However, If you would like to take pictures of your, then that would be up to you and post them. I really do appreciate your help.

Thank you,
Star.


----------



## MatthewsNC (Mar 27, 2013)

Star, there is a dealer selling a 04 GTO down in Greenville, NC. He has replaced the original radio but kept the old one. You might be able to talk him into selling the old radio if it is the same as your 06 (I don't know about that). Here is the dealer web site. You can find the car on here and their phone number: Discount Auto Inc., 2729 S Memorial Drive, Greenville, NC, Used Cars for Sale, 252-756-9951


----------



## othrwmn (May 4, 2009)

I think I still have mine. I'd go with an after market, I've been in the 12v industry for 20+ years so the first thing I do is remove the factory radio


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

